# Who's your favourite youtube rider?



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well who is your favourite rider on youtube or riders?

I have a couple but don't have time right now lol will put mine in laters  
This is my channel  
YouTube - savvylover211's Channel


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

YouTube - HorseGeek99's Channel


----------



## iloverascal777 (Sep 17, 2010)

I really like Jessica Forsyth...sadly she died, I think 2 years ago. Her youtube username is jessboomer I'm pretty sure. She was a great rider!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

They are amazing 

Here's my three I may be a bit biased because all three of them are friends of mine but one of them was one of my favourite youtube riders before I met her anyway too so  
YouTube - xXxirishgirl14xXx's Channel
YouTube - EddiesGun91's Channel
YouTube - RavensdaleOzzyOscar's Channel


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

iloverascal777 said:


> I really like Jessica Forsyth...sadly she died, I think 2 years ago. Her youtube username is jessboomer I'm pretty sure. She was a great rider!


Her story is very sad. There are tons of videos dedicated to her. I went to a site her parents made for her and it had me in tears. She was a great rider.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

YouTube - fcthecool's Channel

freya  shes my friend, but i love her videos!


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

I was going to say Jessica Forsyth too, she was absolutely amazing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iloverascal777 (Sep 17, 2010)

Sunny said:


> Her story is very sad. There are tons of videos dedicated to her. I went to a site her parents made for her and it had me in tears. She was a great rider.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I watched a couple videos dedicated to her and I was crying so hard  I'll have to look up the site her parents made.


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

My all time fav is Iloveladino. She has amazing equitation and everything!
YouTube - iloveladino's Channel

And I also really like OdiePony: 
YouTube - OdiePony's Channel


----------



## alltimelowx (Apr 24, 2010)

nikkinimonisoosoo - she's brill  x


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

YouTube - EddiesGun91's Channel

Such a good rider and I love her horses


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Brithorse1996 said:


> YouTube - EddiesGun91's Channel
> 
> Such a good rider and I love her horses


I know her in real life she's one of my friends


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

Halfpassgal (at least I think that's her name) Great rider.


----------

